# Which Boots for Hunting?



## VOM (14 November 2011)

OK firstly I dont think there is a similar post anywhere apologies if there is. Secondly its not a question about weather you should or shouldn't boot for Hunting.

My question is where can I find boots that wont hold water and become heavy or cause the legs to heat up?

I recently acquired some of the Dalamar one's which I was delighted about as they cost me nothing however after getting them mended the hinds dont fit, they are full size but are still too small. If I cant find anything better I will consider buying some if they do an XF but they are a bit pricey. So anything else out there?


----------



## giveachance (14 November 2011)

Hi, I find the woof wear single lock brushing boots fantastic for hunting, they are light weight, don't hold water and are hard wearing. I also like the fact they have straps all the way down the boot not only making them secure but also offering even pressure throughout the boot and they come up large, always worked for me x x


----------



## JenHunt (14 November 2011)

Personally - If you can in anyway get away without putting boots on for hunting then do that!

otherwise - I really like the prolite boots - they don't hold water and are good at staying put and not letting stuff in that will rub (even in our bogs!). My sisters horse has a pair of front ones that are now 10years old and still in perfect working order (and he wears them for every ridden activity (he did 5 hunting seasons twice a week, BSJA and eventing, now only hacking and schooling), and when he's out in the field on his own!)


----------



## VOM (14 November 2011)

Giveachance do you mean these  http://www.woofwear.com/for-horses/cross-country-boots/ultra-boot-hind_black---large.html

JenHunt I would leave them off if I could. Will have a look at the prolite ones.


----------



## giveachance (14 November 2011)

No just the simple brushing boots VOM  

http://www.woofwear.com/for-horses/brushing-boots/single-lock-brushing-boot_black-small.html

Although have to agree with Jen hunt that pro lite boots are a very good make if you want more protection than just a brushing boot


----------



## FMM (14 November 2011)

If you are out for more than an hour do you think boots are a good idea?


----------



## CrazyMare (14 November 2011)

After witnessing a HORRID fall at the weekend, and having to deal with the injured party, and call 999 - PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't put pull on over reach boots on. Make sure if you use them, use some rubbishy old velcro ones.

The accident I saw, was a pony that stood on its pull on OR boot, as it landed from a big hedge. The jockey was fired head first into the ground.


----------



## VOM (15 November 2011)

FMM said:



			If you are out for more than an hour do you think boots are a good idea?
		
Click to expand...

As I said I would rather not use them but needs must. At the moment I have some lovely brown leather and neoprene ones they stay put dont rub and look smart but get quite heavy when wet and I worry about the heat aspect (worn over a full day).



CrazyMare said:



			After witnessing a HORRID fall at the weekend, and having to deal with the injured party, and call 999 - PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't put pull on over reach boots on. Make sure if you use them, use some rubbishy old velcro ones.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds nasty. Have used over reach boots in the past and only ever the Velcro cheap ones. Its information on brushing/XC boots I'm after here.


----------



## becca1305 (16 November 2011)

I have a set of prolites and they dont absorb water and although dont have air vents their legs are never sweaty underneath. However the backs do twizzle grr. For hunting I use my old eskadron xc boots so far legs not too hot and absolutely no movement  my mare has white legs and things can rub her but those trusted beauties stay put . I too have to boot the fronts for hunting as shes green but dont worry about the backs as she never touches jumps with them *touches wood*. Id recommend either of the above as front boots though I am considering getting a set of Premier Equine airflow boots for xc comps maybe they would be suitable? The only thing I will say is if your dalmars are the ones with a carbon strike pad you should be aware of the risks there have been several accidents mentioned on here regarding carbon strikes and Ds in particular whereby the back foot has struck the back of front boot splitting the carbon strike pad causing at least one reported (on here) case of cutting into the ligament and rendering a competition horse useless. No experience of this myself but after reading up on it on here I wont use carbon fibre strike guards. For safety i think prolites are the best maybe as their strike guards are flexible. Good luck finding se boots!


----------



## becca1305 (16 November 2011)

I have a set of prolites and they dont absorb water and although dont have air vents their legs are never sweaty underneath. However the backs do twizzle grr. For hunting I use my old eskadron xc boots so far legs not too hot and absolutely no movement  my mare has white legs and things can rub her but those trusted beauties stay put . I too have to boot the fronts for hunting as shes green but dont worry about the backs as she never touches jumps with them *touches wood*. Id recommend either of the above as front boots though I am considering getting a set of Premier Equine airflow boots for xc comps maybe they would be suitable? 

The only thing I will say is if your dalmars are the ones with a carbon strike pad you should be aware of the risks there have been several accidents mentioned on here regarding carbon strikes and Ds in particular whereby the back foot has struck the back of front boot splitting the carbon strike pad causing at least one reported (on here) case of cutting into the ligament and rendering a competition horse useless. No experience of this myself but after reading up on it on here I wont use carbon fibre strike guards. For safety i think prolites are the best maybe as their strike guards are flexible. Good luck finding some boots!


----------



## becca1305 (16 November 2011)

Sorry stupid phone!


----------



## VOM (16 November 2011)

Thanks Becca, the local saddler has these at a good price may try them. Bottom of page http://www.newequinewear.co.uk/products/horse-boots-and-accessories/cross-country-boots-for-horses


----------



## aimsymc (16 November 2011)

Hiya, I use premier equine xc boots. They dont absorb water, dont seem to move and ive had no rubs etc. Oh and there very reasonably priced.


----------



## gingerspice (16 November 2011)

I had a pair of those NEW boots for xc, got on fine for those 5 mins of activity but I to now need to front boot my horse for hunting and so am watching this with interest!

My concern with the NEW boots is that the strike guard is very inflexible, sits around the tendon and I'm just not sure would suit hunting.  No scientific proof, just a hunch!  Apart from the 'guard' pad, its a fairly flimsy material that wouldn't protect against a strike etc.  I'm not convinced on its airflow ability and am concerned will heat up a leg to much during hunting.  So I was looking for something else - but be happy to be told otherwise!

Someone today has recommended premier Equine to me because of the airflow element, otherwise it seems Prolite need investigating as come well recommended.

Its a boot jungle out there...!!


----------



## spotty_pony (16 November 2011)

Another vote for the Woof Wear Single Lock Brushing boots. They look smart, are hard-wearing, don't hold water and don't cause the legs to sweat.


----------



## bellatrix (17 November 2011)

I have the Premier Equine 'Xreme Original' event boots. She wears them all day and they don't get heavy as they don't retain water, her legs don't get too hot under them either. I'd buy some Prolites if I could afford them though  Heard nothing but good things about them.


----------

